# Slimey Okra?



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

I blanched some okra last night to freeze, and after cooling it was very slimy. I know I boiled the right amount of time(3 min small, 4 min large), and then immediatly into an ice bath. The slime looked like something off of a horror movie. Did I do something wrong, or is that normal? I went ahead and froze it, hoping it is alright.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That is the nature of okra -- it slimes very well. :yuck:

To prevent slime, freeze whole with the caps left on. I leave 1/4" of stem on mine. I also add a bit of vinegar to the water I'm blanching in and that helps a lot.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

I went to some peoples house one time that actually served it like that(whole and slimy). I was thinking "Ya'll ain't from around here, are ya?"


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

MMMM okra will make you do things you never thought possible. Stew with tomatoes or use something to absorb the slime (like a breading) and fry.


----------



## Curtis B (Aug 15, 2008)

So, is it because I cut the caps off? I didn't slice it until after blanching. When I make gumbo this winter it will not make it slimy will it? It's my first time with okra, case you couldn't tell.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Okra is slimy...just nature of the beast. It will be great in your gumbo.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Curtis B said:


> So, is it because I cut the caps off? I didn't slice it until after blanching. When I make gumbo this winter it will not make it slimy will it? It's my first time with okra, case you couldn't tell.


Yes, cutting the caps off releases the slime. I freeze mine whole and when I get ready to use it, I'll either cut off the caps or slice. 
It should do fine in gumbo as the slime will be broken down by the tomatoes. 

Another trick, I haven't tried for okra but use for other veggies is to microwave blanch. Put a small amount of water in a bowl, then the okra, cover and nuke for a few minutes to steam blanch. Chill as usual. It might cut down on the slime.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I never blanch okra. Just cut off stems and freeze on wax paper; then bag. (When ready to cook, don't defrost; just cook.)

When cooking, I can add stewed tomatoes to "whole" okra, which cuts the slime; or I can slice okra, season and roll in cornmeal to fry...no slime there either.


----------

